# 2011 Touareg Owners Manual



## morecarl (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to an electronic version of the Owners Manual for a 2011 T-reg? I want to do my "homework" before the new vehicle arrives.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck finding one! I looked everywhere. I also contacted VW customer service and offered feedback that they should consider posting in the owners section on their website. The more people contact them regarding this the better chances are it may happen.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah it won't be out there unless somebody scanned it...and it's a lot of pages. You get this (very) Quick Start Guide: http://owners.vw.com/media/docs/2011_touareg_QSG.pdf

or you can pay up for the manual ($65US): https://www.vw.techliterature.com/consumer/ProductSearch.aspx

Nice huh? Anything specific you're looking for?


----------



## morecarl (Feb 10, 2011)

STR3T said:


> Yeah it won't be out there unless somebody scanned it...and it's a lot of pages. You get this (very) Quick Start Guide: http://owners.vw.com/media/docs/2011_touareg_QSG.pdf
> 
> or you can pay up for the manual ($65US): https://www.vw.techliterature.com/consumer/ProductSearch.aspx
> 
> Nice huh? Anything specific you're looking for?


Nothing specific, just figured it would be good to read while I wait (and wait and wait) for my TDI to show up.


----------

